# maternity leave rights?



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Have never posted on this thread before.

I am 3 weeks post another negative result with icsi it was our fifth attempt.  Have now decieded that enough is enough and want to get on with my life and feel normal instead of being pumped full of drugs.

Me and dh have talked through our options and are now considering adoption we are aware that we will have to wait at least 12 months but accept that and understand the rationale behind it. We go to spain in three weeks and this will be a good time to reflect and make a final decision re adoption.

However I am keen to know my rights with regards maternity leave as I would like to carry on working and if we could of concieved through icsi i would have taken 6 months payed materninty and an additional 6 months unpaid (work for the NHS). Does anyone know if you do get paid leave?

I know this is an unusual question at such an early stage but need to be organised and practical and we just cant afford for me to give up work and I dont think I would want to as I am enjoy my work and career and think this is important as well.

Love

Dawn33


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Dawn,

I have attached our work issues FAQ for you.

Hopefully it will answer your question - or at least point you in the right direction 

Mel,
x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for that info Mel it puts my mind at rest and can now concentrate on whats important.

Dawn33


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dawn i also work for the nhs as far asi know the entitlement is exactly the same as mat leave, well it is in our trust anyway. I work with a lady who has just gone off on adoption leave. I know the sw lik you to have at least 6 months off so i beleive. Good luck hunxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Dawn

As one of the Work Issues Board staff and an adoptive mummy and I can tell you that adoption leave is exactly the same as maternity leave (in statutory terms).  It will depend upon your employers policies with regard to any additional leave paid.

For example, my employer enhanced my adoption pay for 12 weeks to half pay as they would do for maternity leave.  It's worthwhile seeing if your organisation has a written policy with regard to adoption leave.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

I work in the NHS as well and like the others have said it is the same as for maternity leave. We are starting down the adoption route. We had our 3rd neg begining of June.

Hope it all goes well

Chris


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

I also work for the NHS and the new Agenda for Change guidelines recommend that adoption leave is in line with maternity pay. Ours wasn't and so I had a few wrangles with human resources and they've now changed the policy.

Good luck with whatever you decide and have a nice holiday. I'm sure you won't regret turning your back on having further treatment, I certainly don't miss it,

Val


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I'm a new adoptive mum myself and I'm currently on adoption/maternity leave. I'm having 26 weeks paid leave. I'm on a flat rate - same as maternity, although I think some employers pay different rates - you should be able to find that info from your employer.
I could also have an extra 26 weeks leave - making a year off work, but that'd be without pay. I have the same rights as far as the leave and returning to work is concerned, as anyone taking maternity leave.

Hope this is of some help.
Good luck in your journey.

Take care x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

HI Girls,

Havent logged on for a while and was amazed at all the lovely replies!!

Have been in touch with a local Authority and they have told me its 6 months for them after tx that you can start adoption so that will mean in october we can make our first enquiry I am so excited but scared that they might reject they have know reason to as far as I am aware!!

Anyway I checked out my leave rights and they are the same as maternity so good news there.

I will keep in touch with my journey and take care everyone


Love

Dawn33


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi dawn thats great news!
just for others who read this who might not be "in the know"
adoption leave and pay (statuatory) is exactly the same as maternity- 26 weeks paid at (i think) 103 pounds per week. it is taxable though!. then 26 weeks unpaid. there are also rights to paternity leave (unpaid) for adoption.

other than that it is up to your contract in terms of any other occupational conditions/ entitlements. for example, in education (school teachers pay and conditions) teachers get the statuatory, but the first sixs weeks are made up to 90 percent for  maternity, then the next 13 made up to half pay (which is repayable if you don't reutrn for the equivelent of 13 weeks full time. another issue!) whereas adoption leave, other than the stat 103 per week for six months, is not made up. it is at the discretion of the governing body to grant a set number of weeks at half pay, and the recommendation is if schools chosse to pay this it is for six weeks. it is not clear if this money is then repayable if you don't return. so confusing! thing is, maternity pay is paid for by the education authority, and additional pay for adoption would come out of the school budget. with most schools under budgeted already, how can they afford this? it is so wrong!

so, we are literally looking at the stat money and thats it, even though I have hd many years of continuous service, am required to stay at home for a set amount of time, and my children will need me just as much as a birth child would!

our sw was shocked as sw's have the same entitlement as maternity nd she and I wourl for the same local authority- the one we are adopting through.


----------

